# Moving to Madrid



## harryh (May 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! My I am a 20 year old fully qualified electrician and my girlfriend studies Spanish at university and we just found out were going to spend our year abroad in Madrid, I'm going with her. What job opportunities are available for people like me in Madrid as we will have money saved up and she will be working at a school but I want to work. Labouring, gardening, fruit picking?! Electrics, maybe bar work, these are a few things I would do but anything really. I thank anyone in advance for getting back to me. 

Harry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

harryh said:


> Hi everyone! My I am a 20 year old fully qualified electrician and my girlfriend studies Spanish at university and we just found out were going to spend our year abroad in Madrid, I'm going with her. What job opportunities are available for people like me in Madrid as we will have money saved up and she will be working at a school but I want to work. Labouring, gardening, fruit picking?! Electrics, maybe bar work, these are a few things I would do but anything really. I thank anyone in advance for getting back to me.
> 
> Harry


Hi & welcome

congrats to your girlfriend for getting a job in the current financial climate - with unemployment so high that's quite a result:clap2:

the good news for you is that if there is anywhere in spain where you might get 'anything really' work, it's probably Madrid (dunno about fruit picking in the middle of a city??)

do you speak Spanish? - that would be an advantage - I think you'll just have to knock on doors when you arrive, with everything crossed & ray: very hard

someone more local might know of employment agencies in the city


good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Harry, I'm the only regular from the Madrid area posting at the moment. 
I'm presuming you're not fluent in Spanish...

I'd say you could probably do some English conversation classes. Personally I wouldn't set myself up as an English teacher if you're not qualified, but you might be able to give some speaking classes to people who want to chat in English just to have contact with a native speaker. It'd be pretty low paid though.
You might get some bar work, but if you don't speak Spanish it might be a problem.
Not a lot of fruit picking going on in Madrid (capital or province!)
Electrician I would have though was a non starter. Qualifications not recognised here, no Spanish...

You can try looking in 
infojobs
or
Jobs in Madrid - Spain - for English Speaking Professionals
or 
InMadrid, Madrid's No.1 English Publication The best places to look here are in the last few pages.

Please tell us if you find something


----------

